# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Lire des fichiers flac avec WMP

## phoque.r

Bonjour

j'ai des fichiers flac que WMP n'arrive pas  lire
comment dois-je faire?
merci

----------


## lavazavio

Bonjour,

Pour lire les fichiers flac, il te faut le codec flac.
Si tu n'arrives toujours pas a les lire, il est possible que tes fichiers soient endommags.
Tu peux aussi les convertir en mp3 par exemple, pour plus de compatibilit.
 :;):

----------


## FraK

tu peux galement utiliser un lecteur universel comme FooBar qui les lira sans aucun soucis directement

----------


## phoque.r

J'ai trouv ca aussi




> Pour convertir les fichiers flac, tu peux utiliser dBpowerAMP Music Converter : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fi...converter.html 
> 
> Une fois le logiciel install, il faut ajouter le codec flac : 
> http://www.dbpoweramp.com/codecs/dBp...codec-flac.exe

----------


## FraK

vue que DBpA est un shareware (et que je l'utilise frquemment pour mes conversions en .mp3) je ne saurais te garantir que le .flac le fasse vraiment, vu que si tu n'a pas de license du logiciel.
Les manipulations sont ainsi limites (genre je ne peux pas faire du .mp3 vers .wav, mais l'inverse, le .ogg est indisponible, etc ...)
 toi de nous dire si ca fonctionne (auquel cas je ferai un petit tour dans les listes de codecs)

----------


## phoque.r

ca fonctionne 
Le problme que j'ai rencontr, c'est qu'il a quelquefois mal converti, et donc j'ai du recommencer la conversion. On le voit rapidement si ca a rat, le fichier mp3 fait 2ko. 
C'est rapide aussi

bref, je conseille

----------

